# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  98 میتونم برم دانشگاه با این شرایط؟

## pezeshkitehran

واقعیتش سال97 که اولین کنکورم بود هیچی نخوندم لای کتابامم باز نکردم نتیجه ش خیلی افتضاح بود و یه رتبه خیلی بد در منطقه 1 آوردم خلاصه چون هیچی نخوندم خرداد ماه توی 2 تا درس نهایی مردود شدم و شهریور هم چون حال و حسش نبود و بخاطر بیماری نرفتم سر جلسه و نگه داشتم برای دی ماه حالا سوال من اینه که چون تو برگه معافیت تحصیلی برای نظام وظیفه نوشته شده تا آخر شهریور فرصت فارغ التحصیلی دارید من میتونم دی ماه امتحان بدم و میتونم وارد دانشگاه شوم سال 98؟

----------


## pezeshkitehran

خواهشا کمک کنید

----------


## Churchill

یه سر بزن نظام وظیفه
شرایطت خیلی حاده

----------


## pezeshkitehran

Up

----------


## ali13791379

فکر نکنم بتونی

----------


## erfann21

شما تا قبل از 20 سالگی باید فارق التحصیل بشی که بتونی بری دانشگاه

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> فکر نکنم بتونی


واقعا داداش؟

----------


## Adan71

سلام..اگه طبق قانون چند سال پیش باشه شما تا شهریور 98 وقت داری...اما خبر هایی به گوشم رسیده مبنی به اینکه این قانون برداشته شده...شما حتما برو حوزه ی نظام وظیفه اونجا میتونی مشکل تو مطرح کنی وجواب بگیری....امیدوارم مشکلت رفع بشه

----------


## بدون هویت معلوم

امسال نمیتونی بری دانشگاه ولی دی میتونی امت بدی ولی مسيله ای ک واسه منم پیش اومده اینه ک اگه بیشتر از یکی تجدید باشه باید بریم بزرگسالان

----------

